# Newbie Binding Question



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

I used to use ride bindings. This season I decided to try the FLOW M9's. I must say I am very happy. They are comfortable, quick to put on of course, and fairly light.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*targa *- everyone who has had them has loved them! you can't say much better than that.

altho i see nowt wrong with my _*cartels *_thus far neither

stiffer the better IMO


----------

